# feeling very left out



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

What about going on group trail rides in your area? you could meet more people that way and make many contacts! most rides aren't up til summer though, but it's an idea!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

slightly crazy said:


> and broke back mountain just killed western


 
ROFLMAO

Okay <wiping eyes> that was really funny. 

I can only sympathize. I don't like the one-sided aspect of horses, or that the 'industy' caters to female with the exclusion (rather than the inclusion, as it should be) of men. Even my hubby, while a good rider himself, wouldn't wear a shirt with horses on it cuz he thought it was 'girly' (and it was a BLUE shirt with running horses on it). I hate it for ya, dude. Its an ugly thing, even when it favors our side (Imma chic).

But that was really funny, what you said. Thanx, I needed that laugh.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lessons just for guys IS a good idea. How about promoting the fact that it's a great chance to meet gals? Or a great way to connect with the existing galpal or wife or whatever? Or how about promoting a weekend camping getaway with campfires, guitars, fishing, etc... sorry no beer -- can't figure out how to transport beer on a horse.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

We have a few guys involved in our horse shows. But you are right. It is dominated by females. Guys seem to be more attracted to rodeo events.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

northernmama said:


> can't figure out how to transport beer on a horse.


I know a few guys who try transporting it in their bellies....:roll:


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Lessons just for guys IS a good idea. How about promoting the fact that it's a great chance to meet gals? Or a great way to connect with the existing galpal or wife or whatever? Or how about promoting a weekend camping getaway with campfires, guitars, fishing, etc... sorry no beer -- can't figure out how to transport beer on a horse.


I considered running a few bring your boyfriend/husband days 



DarkChylde said:


> I know a few guys who try transporting it in their bellies....:roll:


lol so do I


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

What state do you live in? Around here there are lots of guys in team penning and in the backcountry horseman association. Also, it seems the guys will go to clinics more than regular lessons. Any good clinics in your area?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The men are out there, if you can find them.
I enjoy riding, and therefore I happen to ride often with groups of ladies, but to be honest, and not to offend anyone, my experience has been that men would rather ride alone than with the typical group of women riders.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

painthorsemares - lol our sigs are nearly the same!!!!!


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe pointing out to the other guys that 80% of horse owners in the U.S. are women and we adore a man who can ride a horse would get them more involved! ; )


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Vegashorselady said:


> Maybe pointing out to the other guys that 80% of horse owners in the U.S. are women and we adore a man who can ride a horse would get them more involved! ; )


hmmmmmm maybe being the only guy isn't such a bad thing after all lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think (hope) the brokeback mountain thing kinda passed away into the land of bad vibe movies. 
You may want to shoot for an older crowd. Our saddle club has a pretty good split of men and women but the men are all older in the 40-60 age range. Almost all of the younger members (5-25) are girls, although we do have a couple of pretty good cowboys at grade school age :wink:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You need to get into show jumping. So many men there  at least here in Australia...


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

when i was in 4H and we would go to shows and i would be riding english and there was a guy in all of my classes. When i first seen him i thought "what is he doing riding english"....but after he kicked every one's butt and we all realized taht he was an amazing rider and he had a great horse, me and him actually became friends and i took lessons from his mom for a few months. so i dont see a problem with it...just keep riding!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> You may want to shoot for an older crowd. Our saddle club has a pretty good split of men and women but the men are all older in the 40-60 age range.


Guess I would fit right in  and you're right about the age group, from my experience.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> painthorsemares - lol our sigs are nearly the same!!!!!


LOL, I guess god just around to the U.S. first


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

here in my area there are LOTS of male riders who ride english and few who ride western although we have three fox hunting clubs here and lots of pretty big shows considering the size of our town.keep looking they are out there


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

here in finland riding is definitely a 'girls sport'. I've only seen a couple of male riders and they have been in the 30-50 age range :/
i've only seen 1 male teen in 5years !!!! it's pretty annoying!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

slightly crazy said:


> well firstly sorry i haven't stopped by for a while it very busy couple of months, I hope everyone is having a great start to the year. I seem to be the only guy into horses around here it is becoming very very frustrating it seems English is classed as a girls sport and broke back mountain just killed western so I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of how to get more guys involved so far the only thing I can think of is trying to hold some male only lessons. any suggestions would be welcome.


First off, who said it was a female dominated sport? If you look at the higher levels of any of the equestrian sports, practically all of them are led by males 
As for getting more of them involved. I'm not sure what to tell you. I suggest going out where you will find some, places such as shows. do you board? if you don't board that's going to be a killer for you as you are out on your own not meeting new riders. At shows or stables, you will be able to meet other fellow riders, gents included. Some barns are more dominated by men if they are reining, or catle whatever those western things that they do. As for english riding tho, ah at the lower levels it's always going to be one of those things where you are just going to be surrounded by women 

Not sure if putting an add up in the paper of a new group being put together? even that might be difficult because if you put it's a gentlemans riding group it almost sounds...hmmm...you know what I mean...:?

I think it's one of those things where you might have to go with the flow.


----------

